# Having someone else sell your honey - what to charge?



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

The two main methods are selling honey to a store or having the store sell them on consignment. I prefer selling to a store so the transaction is over and done with. Typically in the retail world, it is common to see products being sold to a retailer for about 50% of what they charge on the shelf. The store that sells my honey has them for $10 per 8 oz. jar, so I sell to them at $5 per 8oz jar. 

It seems like you are talking about consignment where you only get paid if a retailer's customer buys a jar. I would think a 50-50 split would be more than generous and it goes toward making everyone happy and improving your relationship with the business. They will be the ones pushing your honey or not after all. Hopefully the store you have in mind has good credit and are trustworthy.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Akademee said:


> The two main methods are selling honey to a store or having the store sell them on consignment. I prefer selling to a store so the transaction is over and done with. Typically in the retail world, it is common to see products being sold to a retailer for about 50% of what they charge on the shelf. The store that sells my honey has them for $10 per 8 oz. jar, so I sell to them at $5 per 8oz jar.
> 
> It seems like you are talking about consignment where you only get paid if a retailer's customer buys a jar. I would think a 50-50 split would be more than generous and it goes toward making everyone happy and improving your relationship with the business. They will be the ones pushing your honey or not after all. Hopefully the store you have in mind has good credit and are trustworthy.


Thanks!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Akademee said:


> The two main methods are selling honey to a store or having the store sell them on consignment. I prefer selling to a store so the transaction is over and done with. Typically in the retail world, it is common to see products being sold to a retailer for about 50% of what they charge on the shelf. The store that sells my honey has them for $10 per 8 oz. jar, so I sell to them at $5 per 8oz jar.
> 
> It seems like you are talking about consignment where you only get paid if a retailer's customer buys a jar. I would think a 50-50 split would be more than generous and it goes toward making everyone happy and improving your relationship with the business. They will be the ones pushing your honey or not after all. Hopefully the store you have in mind has good credit and are trustworthy.


50-50 ya i would also say More than generous.

GG


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

The only consignment we have is a local farm stand and they only take 10%. (I think they realize that they will sell more of their own products if they have a wider selection.) Otherwise the store pays me my price when i drop it off and marks it up as they see fit. And everyone keeps coming back so they must be happy with it. We do not try to undersell anybody. We strive to have the best product in glass the customer can buy locally. I am sure there may come a time where we produce enough honey that we need to give a better wholesale rate to stores selling more of our honwy so we can be more competitive. At this point we are producing about a ton. The next local honey producer who is at most of our stores produces 32 ton/year. I have no need to compete with him until we cant sell all our honey at our price....


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

I would think a 30-40% wholesale and a 20-30% consignment is about right. If you offer the consignment at the same profit as wholesale, there's no incentive for them to buy outright wholesale from you. No business in their right mind would buy wholesale if they can just consign for the same profit. Let them consign to see how it sells and when they see that they could have made an extra 10% they'll want wholesale the next time you come to fill their shelves.

When you do consignment, you're taking the hit if someone walks off with a jar and forgets to pay. Unless you have an agreement before hand that what is missing they pay for.


----------

